# What's the coolest thing in your house?



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

We have a pinball machine, no idea why, but I decided yesterday that aside from guitar related stuff it's the coolest thing in my house.

What's the coolest (non guitar...) thing in your house?

I'll take a pic of the pinball machine when I can be bothered  Pictures are a plus.


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2011)

My pet birds. 

Honorable mention goes to the giant antique wooden airplane propeller we have on a wall in one room.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 27, 2011)

Me.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 27, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Me.



Fuck, beat me to it.


----------



## Curt (May 27, 2011)

"non guitar"


Well then, there goes my answer. 

I'll second nostealbucket on this one. "me"


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 27, 2011)

My air conditioner


----------



## Murmel (May 27, 2011)

My schlong.

Yes, it's actually cooler than me.


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2011)

^ Prove it.


----------



## Murmel (May 27, 2011)

Necris said:


> ^ Prove it.



I wish I could, but I don't feel like being overly cocky about it.


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

ss.org never ceases to amaze me


----------



## ry_z (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 27, 2011)

Asus CG5270

Got this for an amazing $850 as a manufacturer's refurb and it's a pretty awesome gaming PC.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 27, 2011)

The 1958 Buick Special in the garage, or the original 1916 Jan Styka piece.


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Chickenhawk (May 27, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Me.





SirMyghin said:


> Fuck, beat me to it.



Guess you beat me to it...but:







I beat you to the picture.


Side note: I no longer live in that house.

EDIT:

The REAL coolest thing in that house was the whiteboard that I wrote the lyrics of the Charlie Sheen "Winning" song on, in their entirety.


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2011)

My basketball signed by MJ and Kobe.


----------



## BrandonARC (May 27, 2011)

my macbook, and girlfriends vagina.


----------



## Rook (May 27, 2011)

^^^2 hours, 7 minutes.

I knew it was only a matter of time before somebody went there


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2011)

I don't know if this is the coolest, but outside my old place was a plant which grew these weird little pods.

One day I cut one of them open, and inside was a perfectly formed human tooth.

I've since moved.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't know if this is the coolest, but outside my old place was a plant which grew these weird little pods.
> 
> One day I cut one of them open, and inside was a perfectly formed human tooth.
> 
> I've since moved.



Definitely coolest.


----------



## timbaline (May 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't know if this is the coolest, but outside my old place was a plant which grew these weird little pods.
> 
> One day I cut one of them open, and inside was a perfectly formed human tooth.
> 
> I've since moved.



That's pretty cool Mr. Pi Patel


----------



## SirMyghin (May 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't know if this is the coolest, but outside my old place was a plant which grew these weird little pods.
> 
> One day I cut one of them open, and inside was a perfectly formed human tooth.
> 
> I've since moved.



I don't know if I would call that coolest, but I wager you moved faster than I did out of the roach motel I was staying.


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2011)

I truly loathed "Life of Pi." Was there a similar plant in it? I don't recall, but I remember the horrified look on the face of my significant other when I showed her the pod's contents....


----------



## leandroab (May 27, 2011)

Deadly chemicals stolen from various labs on campus.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2011)

I sure HOPE it's my freezer, but I imagine the refrigerator comes close


----------



## White Cluster (May 28, 2011)

My Little Caesar's Pizza,Pizza guy finger puppet.

Or my wife's vibrator since I hid all the batteries. I will not be replaced goddammit!


----------



## scottro202 (May 28, 2011)

I have a taxidermy'd bear in my basement.


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't know if this is the coolest, but outside my old place was a plant which grew these weird little pods.
> 
> One day I cut one of them open, and inside was a perfectly formed human tooth.
> 
> I've since moved.



Dude, you're paying for my therapy! That's giving me the willies.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 28, 2011)

Probably the Ferrari.


----------



## The Reverend (May 28, 2011)

I have an X-Men: First Class standee in my room that I got from the movies. I'm not looking forward to the movie, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Hallic (May 28, 2011)

I have the internet in my room. I think that pretty cool


----------



## Aaron (May 28, 2011)

The Busch ICE in my fridge


----------



## Jakke (May 28, 2011)

My Erik Rutan autograph


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

I don't see many pics here...

ss.org you fail me.


----------



## BrainArt (May 28, 2011)

scottro202 said:


> I have a taxidermy'd bear in my basement.



Dude, that's fucking metal. How'd you taxidermy Petrucci? 




Stealthtastic said:


> Probably the Ferrari.







My mom has a hand-painted portrait of Maleficent (from Disney's Sleeping Beauty) that's numbered 2 of 395, I think that's pretty damn cool. I'll take a picture of it, later.

Other than that, I have a Tama drum catalog I got a few years ago, signed by Jeremy Colson. It's even personalized, because I met him at my local shop for a drum clinic, even though I don't play drums.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 28, 2011)

The coolest thing in my house?

Basil. 










JeffFromMtl said:


> The 1958 Buick Special


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 28, 2011)

My cams, and enormous hex






Our 2 manual pedal harmonium, and double bass


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2011)

My kickass back yard/sitting area of general coolness which I will provide photo evidence of in due course.

My CD collection which isn't that big but is guaranteed to be better than Yours 

My Tibetan wishing spinner thing that is from an auction held by Edmund Hilary like decades ago to raise money to build schools for wee children. Fuck yeah. Pictures of that fuckin' shit when I can but motherfucking bothered, YEEAAHHHH.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 28, 2011)

My old games consoles?
NES
SNES
N64
PS 1 and 2

Wish I had my old Megadrive still though.

the big TV in the living room maybe?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 28, 2011)

I do have to agree on the infinite awesomeness that is the NES. Have you ever played Ironsword: Wizards & Warriors II? They have a shitload of copies at my local Play N' Trade, and it's the most annoyingly hard and unforgiving game ever. 

Oh, and Fabio is on the cover.








If we're talking about autographs, I think the Reel Big Fish autograph I got at last years Warped Tour is pretty epic.


----------



## timbaline (May 28, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I truly loathed "Life of Pi." Was there a similar plant in it? I don't recall, but I remember the horrified look on the face of my significant other when I showed her the pod's contents....



Yeah there was a plant exactly like that near the end of the book.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 28, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


>


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> *car porn*



Oh my god that's awesome!


----------



## steve1 (May 28, 2011)

my mum has these figurines from Hieronymus Bosch's painting "The Garden of Earthly Delights"


----------



## JamesM (May 28, 2011)

Yamaha YZF R1, probably.


----------



## Solodini (May 28, 2011)

My boxset of Frank Zappa's "Thingfish" operetta.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 28, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> My Little Caesar's Pizza,Pizza guy finger puppet.
> 
> Or my wife's vibrator since I hid all the batteries. I will not be replaced goddammit!



Seems like you already have been, but don't worry I can help, go out and sleep with lots of women for the required practice, I am sure that will bring her around. (relationship advice best taken with a grain of sanity)


----------



## shreddyknight (May 28, 2011)

After my sons...


----------



## Dead Undead (May 28, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I have an X-Men: First Class standee in my room that I got from the movies. I'm not looking forward to the movie, but I couldn't pass it up.



Dude that was filmed where I live. I saw the trailers and whatnot and all I could think was "How the FUCK did they get our water to look blue?"

I guess the most awesome thing in my house is my collection of blades. I really need to organize all that...


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 28, 2011)

Had to think about this one... 

Probably this? I don't know, I'm a nerd 









Or this; the Homer Standee(I sold the Mesa a few years ago, now)


----------



## Skyblue (May 28, 2011)

Dunno really- I have 2 huge bible books (old and new testimony), both weigh 9 kg each, with awesome drawings, and they're 140 years old, made especially for a member of my family in Holland. I think they're pretty cool. 
Funny thing is we're not religious at all  

Oh, and I have a gramophone, which is totally metal. I'm playing my records on it and feel awesome  
Classiest feeling ever- Playing Rhapsody In Blue by Gershwin on the gramophone on a cold, quiet evening. Drinks may vary.


----------



## Asrial (May 28, 2011)

I really don't know what I would call "cool".
I have an unlimited supply of pure alcohol (don't ask how ), a build-a-bear graduation bear, and a brand new atalier, made for art. Not mine by the way.

My coolest object in my posession right now though:




One of these.


----------



## Nile (May 28, 2011)

The ghost of an old lady that got burned alive in the house a long time ago. Still has the scorch marks on the wood beams in the basement.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 28, 2011)

Bagpipes, a 1922 Sons and Lovers, 1946 Ulysses, and a first edition Ada


----------



## Mordacain (May 28, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> The coolest thing in my house?
> 
> Basil.




Awww, you have a box kitty too!

I'll raise you:


----------



## caskettheclown (May 28, 2011)

Well we just brought some ice in the house.


Other than that ...hmmm


----------



## Rook (May 29, 2011)

I find it funny that even though the temperature joke has already been made about four times, people still think it's funny 

The coolest thing in my house is the weather outside because I live in bloody England.


----------



## Solodini (May 29, 2011)

I see your bloody England and raise you bloody Scotland!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

ME


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2011)

I have a world war II gas mask, a Dino Cazares pic and a huge jolly roger flag on my wall.


----------



## Rook (May 29, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I see your bloody England and raise you bloody Scotland!



Touché


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 29, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I see your bloody England and raise you bloody Scotland!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 29, 2011)

Whatever the fuck this thing is:


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 29, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Whatever the fuck this thing is:



I don't know what that is but it looks quite dangerous.

Therefore, is cool.


----------



## Nile (May 29, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Whatever the fuck this thing is:


 Looks like an old 2 person saw thats snapped in half? And the top thing above that handle looks like you hold onto it also.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 29, 2011)

The bhaji dal I just made.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 30, 2011)

Nope. Scratch what I said about my collection of blades. The coolest thing in my house is my Crosley CR247 Turntable.
Crosley Radio


----------



## Hollowman (May 30, 2011)

My Wife and Daughter followed by my Vizio 32" Plasma that I use as a computer monitor.


----------



## Skanky (May 31, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Yamaha YZF R1, probably.




I gots one of those too! Awesome bike!


Aside from my daughters, the coolest (non-human) things in my house are:

My home theater.
My Carvin V220, signed by Steve Vai
My Agile Interceptor 727
My home itself (3000 sq ft, and an enormous back deck/swimming pool - most of which I built myself).

Lots of other little cool things of course, but those are the biggies.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2011)

The only interesting thing in my house besides me or my guitars would be... Nothing...?


----------



## johnythehero (Jun 2, 2011)

its really tied between these 3 things





Signed chuck mangione live at the hollywood bowl record 
(and yes it has Feels So Good on it )











A retired 1968 ford that my dad has owned since he was my age haha it just kind of sits there now but the motor in that thing is huge  (will get more pics later)

though this is probably the coolest






Industrial sized fan


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> The 1958 Buick Special in the garage, or the original 1916 Jan Styka piece.



I've got a '51 Buick Super Deluxe in the driveway.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 2, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## Rook (Jun 3, 2011)

^^


----------



## leandroab (Jun 3, 2011)

My freezer.

-23 °C bitchez!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 3, 2011)

leandroab said:


> My freezer.
> 
> -23 °C bitchez!



Pssh. Mine's 250 degrees Kelvin.


----------



## decypher (Jun 3, 2011)

we like paintings, one of my favorite ones would be this one by the Canadian artist Zilon







then our cuckoo clock freaks people out - either they see it and have no clue what it is, or they hear it (it really does make the cuckoo clock sound, underlaid with a foresty creek mood) and assume that we have a Blackforest style clock around, which would not really go well with the rest of the place 






and the coolest thing in our house is my signed WatchTower tour plan from 1990, I have no idea how I was able to preserve it up until today, I'm not touching it as it most likely will just dissolve...






(and the concert was amazing)


----------



## groph (Jun 3, 2011)

My mom has a Salvador Dali clock, it's droopy and next to useless as a timepiece. It's supposed to sit on a shelf and look like it's melting.


----------



## Rook (Jun 3, 2011)

Dude, if that's a photo your house is fucked up


----------



## jymellis (Jun 3, 2011)

besides my wife and kids i would have to say its my house itself. i was built in 1880, and i have what i call "the well of lost souls" in my basement. you see my basement floor is dirt, the walls are all 1880 cobblestone. in one sealed off section there is what appears to be a well or cictern. it easily fits 20+ bodies


----------



## Jakke (Jun 3, 2011)

jymellis said:


> besides my wife and kids i would have to say its my house itself. i was built in 1880, and i have what i call "the well of lost souls" in my basement. you see my basement floor is dirt, the walls are all 1880 cobblestone. in one sealed off section there is what appears to be a well or cictern. it easily fits 20+ bodies



Tried it have you?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 3, 2011)

no, its a guesstimate from other disposal sites


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a copy of Megadeth's "Endgame" signed by Dave Mustaine and Dave Ellefson. 

A signed poster of Testament by the whole band.

A whitechapel shirt autographed by Phil Bozeman himself.


----------



## Variant (Jul 14, 2011)

My schwanz.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 14, 2011)

Skanky said:


> I gots one of those too! Awesome bike!


 
Am Jelly, lush bikes.

Other than my guitars its got to be my bike


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 14, 2011)

A bookcase and a half of unopened Action Figures (mostly Superman and Batman related).

Let the 40 Year Old Virgin jokes commence...


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 14, 2011)

my workshop, definitely

EDIT: Oh wait....non-guitar ??? My brother's drums hahahahah


----------



## mot666 (Jul 14, 2011)

thousands of dollars worth of warhammer 40000. virtually everything else is music related. 

we had a guy from the goverment round the other day and amongst other things like energy efficient light bulb that burn as bright as the sun is actually in your house(not cool... seriously they hurt) he organised for us to get a new fridge. free of charge. thats pretty cool


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 14, 2011)

My knife collection.
Note: when you click on the thumbnails and it opens up,right click on that pic and hit "View image" for a full-size photo. 
Enjoy. (more to come later)
I have switchblades from all over the world- Italy,Germany,Russia,Czech Republic,USA,Austria,Spain and Japan. (maybe even more not sure)

























This is a very rare German lever open switchblade by Weidmannsheil with red bone handles.








A very rare German made Puma switch.(bad-ass knife)












This bad boy is a hand crafted Italian Swing Guard made by Angelo Campolin in Maniago Italy. One of my pride and joys. It's 13 inches in the open position and it torques your wrist when it cracks open. It makes the bad guy piss himself.




I call this group the "Czech Mix" as they are seriously bad-ass switches made in the Czech Republic (note the ice cold Czech beer)


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

i also collect switches. i have quite a few of the same ones as you. including the stag handle german medici swing guard. most of my hand crafted italians are armando or frank beltrames. and im only into swing guards for switches


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

i have ALOT more lol.


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 14, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i also collect switches. i have quite a few of the same ones as you. including the stag handle german medici swing guard. most of my hand crafted italians are armando or frank beltrames. and im only into swing guards for switches



Outstanding bro. I love them all! I have Frank B's,AB's(Armando),Renzo Beltrame,AGA Campolin,Hubertus,Mikov,AKC,Jndiana,Microtech,Al Mar,Leverletto by Bill DeShivs(dig the name) and lots more.

I understand the thing about swings,a lot of my buddies love'em.
The do make a different "thwack" when they open.
I like them all,swings,pick locks,levers and bolster release.

Love to see some pics of yours if you can.

I have a lot more,I only posted some pics I already had on hand.

The little Medici you mentioned,(not trying to be a know-it-all) but they are most likey made by Jndiana of Maniago Italy
Why it's spelled with a "J" I don't know but I believe it is pronounced just like the state Indiana.
Sweet little knives,well made too.

That Frank B "flat button" swinger you got is just too sweet.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

upsated with pics while you was typin bro! welcome to the boards!

check out slojoe.com or arlin walker (same guy) he does awesome file work on switches


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 14, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Dunno really- I have 2 huge bible books (old and new testimony), both weigh 9 kg each, with awesome drawings, and they're 140 years old, made especially for a member of my family in Holland. I think they're pretty cool.
> Funny thing is we're not religious at all
> 
> Oh, and I have a gramophone, which is totally metal. I'm playing my records on it and feel awesome
> Classiest feeling ever- Playing Rhapsody In Blue by Gershwin on the gramophone on a cold, quiet evening. Drinks may vary.



Love to see photos of the Bible books. I am not really religious myself but I love history and antiques.
I also love the idea of them being made for your family 140 years ago in Holland.
I would say those rate a full 10 on the "Cool-O-Meter"


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 14, 2011)

jymellis said:


> upsated with pics while you was typin bro! welcome to the boards!
> 
> check out slojoe.com or arlin walker (same guy) he does awesome file work on switches



Yeah I know Arlin,he is a true gentleman and a master cutler.
He's a Marine too.

Look closely at the big pic above with the Italians. The very top one is my custom Leverletto that Bill himself did for me.
I asked him to put that nickel bail on it and he signed/dated the tang and again on the inside before he put it together.
He "coined" the brass liners front and back and put honey colored pick bone scales on her for me too.
I am very proud of it.

Sorry,I can talk knives all day


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 14, 2011)

No pics, but I've got a Button-box - a polka instrument, that my great-grandfather played. He was a 3-time inductee into the polka hall of fame!

Yeah, virtuosity goes in the family


----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 15, 2011)

my 7 string,weed and a small collection of smoking appratus 
my house is boring


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 15, 2011)

My Dad is an antique weapons collector. We have loads of cool historic weapons. But the coolest (and also most controversial): The skin of the last Tiger shot in Singapore in the Raffles bar (as my bed warmer). Either that or the bloody great meteorite we use as a door stop.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 15, 2011)

^ seriously?
wow that's awesome but that tiger thing is pretty sad imo


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 15, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> ^ seriously?
> wow that's awesome but that tiger thing is pretty sad imo



Yeah. There's conflict as to whether or not it is awesome.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 15, 2011)

Signed Scale the Summit poster.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 17, 2011)

Probably the 1960 Morris Minor 1000:






Or the lightsaber collection... *nerd overload*


----------

